# What led you to play the market?



## nelly (21 July 2006)

I have been reading a thread about the psychology of playing the stock 'game.'
Interestingly a few posts were of a personal nature [applause] as for me I decided to give the market a go...because I have two young children...father gone bye-bye via an e-mail recently  ...leaving me with the responsibility [financially] of doing it all... I am self employed trying to get my cleaning business off the ground [hard slog]...not wanting to rely on the government for anything I thought I would educate myself in regards to the market, [T/A and the fun-dah-mentals] to have a shot at a good life/sports/education for my kids. My thinking...learn as much as I can and go for it.
I am getting a group of women together each with $2000 [to lose] and put a collective portfolio together [diversified] to kick us off. [thoughts?]
Anyone want to share their reasons for entering the market?

cheerful


----------



## swingstar (21 July 2006)

I like being my own boss, freedom, and possibility for wealth, all of which you don't get in a job. 

Not extroverted enough for your typical business. Trading was the next best thing, and I get to utilise my IT background to an extent.


----------



## Judd (21 July 2006)

Play the market?!!  Why not just play Lotto?

Moron.


----------



## spitrader1 (21 July 2006)

Judd said:
			
		

> Play the market?!!  Why not just play Lotto?
> 
> Moron.




judd, just wondering if you are long and wrong or short and caught? Rember when you were a novice and you appreciated all the help you could get. Posts like this do no one any favours.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2006)

Judd said:
			
		

> Play the market?!!  Why not just play Lotto?
> 
> Moron.




Judd, watch the personal insults please.


----------



## Realist (21 July 2006)

Well Nelly, I wish you all the best and genuinely hope you do well.   

I am fortunate that I earn good money in my job, and don't have a mortgage so while my bank balance was going up I knew I needed to invest it.  I had shares many years ago and lost all money in the 1980's as a kid, also I had IT shares through 1999 onwards and lost money. More recently I've bought some Nasdaq and ASX shares and made money.

I've learnt from my experiences. And learnt to avoid losses at all costs, and to be very very patient.


----------



## nelly (21 July 2006)

Thanks for your comment Judd......'play the market' was a figure of speech..what do you call it?
.... the moron comment...each to his/her own...every comment is welcome...negative or positive.

cheerful/optimist 

I do play Lotto...when it jackpots.....odds are astronomical but you've got to be in to win.....


----------



## Knobby22 (21 July 2006)

I don't play though I have to admit it has become fun over the years.

I invest to avoid where my parents are. I invest to give me fall back should I lose my job. I invest so I can avoid the red queens race. I invest to get somewhere. 

I started with my first job to try to get ahead, and it worked! Haven't stopped since!


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I don't play though I have to admit it has become fun over the years.
> 
> I invest to avoid where my parents are. I invest to give me fall back should I lose my job. I invest so I can avoid the red queens race. I invest to get somewhere.
> 
> I started with my first job to try to get ahead, and it worked! Haven't stopped since!




Red queens race?


----------



## Realist (21 July 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I invest to avoid where my parents are.




If you don't mind me asking :   where are you parents?


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Red queens race?




Googled it Knobby. I get it.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 July 2006)

Hi Nelly,

Don`t take the following personally, but look into it.  



> I have been reading a thread about the psychology of playing the stock 'game.'




This is where a lot think wrongly - "play".



> Interestingly a few posts were of a personal nature [applause] as for me I decided to give the market a go...because I have two young children...father gone bye-bye via an e-mail recently  ...leaving me with the responsibility [financially] of doing it all... I am self employed trying to get my cleaning business off the ground [hard slog]...not wanting to rely on the government for anything I thought I would educate myself in regards to the market, [T/A and the fun-dah-mentals] to have a shot at a good life/sports/education for my kids. My thinking...learn as much as I can and go for it.




With some of life`s pressures that you have shared with us, you are going to take the plunge. 



> I am getting a group of women together each with $2000 [to lose] and put a collective portfolio together [diversified] to kick us off. [thoughts?]
> Anyone want to share their reasons for entering the market?




Forget the other women because they will polute your brain with bias and emotion. $2000 to lose? Not to protect and grow?

What it sounds like is a doctor getting ready for an operation before graduating from university.


----------



## CanOz (21 July 2006)

You can do whatever you put your mind to. 

Take your time and read, read, read. The best investment you make will be your first investment in your financial education. Don't invest any money until you have a good grip on this.

Don't invest money on anything unless your prepared to live without it for sometime.

Listen to many views and make your decisions on facts, not rumours or opinions.

You'll be fine, but i agree with Snake, don't get involved with a share group unless its small portion of your portfolio. It might however, be a good learning experience and socially heathly.

Good luck.  

P.S. - JUDD - thats the rudest comment I've come across on this site since i recenly joined, i hope theres not too many more otherwise you all can have your forumn!


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> P.S. - JUDD - thats the rudest comment I've come across on this site since i recenly joined, i hope theres not too many more otherwise you all can have your forumn!




Fortunately, this is rare here.   

Cheers


----------



## Knobby22 (21 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking :   where are you parents?



 Living off a government pension in their 70s.

In case anyone else was wondering the Red Queen's race is where you run (or work) as hard as you can to stay where you are i.e. not go backwards. Plenty of people do it.


----------



## nelly (21 July 2006)

Firstly S.P......the 'group' is for financial input only.... I'd be the 'managing director' so to speak......and of course no trust me, no input.....I have friends who have no interest in the stock market ..........but would trust me to do the best I know how if I say I will........hence, they only put in money they can afford to lose [them not me] trust me they have money to burn.......money makes money........the more money the more 'make'........in other words I give no guarantee......they would be doing it to help give me a decent 'kick-start'.......and 'play' is a figure of speech...what do you call it..???....and don't worry I never jump until I can jump really, really well!
Thanks for your advise/comment  

Secondly cannaussieuck..yes.. money I could do without..through my business......for a time
I'm thinking this out thoroughly as far as educating myself, even if I say so myself... the intelligence is there...more than a lot, less than some  
if anything I tend to lean toward everything having to be perfect...preparation, execution etc...so much so I become quite pedantic.
..mmmm..Socially, not really after a glee club...my social life is bursting at the seams...[all I'm after is their money]...they all know me anyway.
Don't worry about any 'wude wogers' on this forum...I think they are all sweet and very encouraging [with a couple of exceptions] but they are entitled to their opinions too. I have learn't a lot from joining this particular forum and would recommend it to anyone asking.
I appreciate your thoughts  
Cheerful..always


----------

